
YouTube Hides Radio Host’s Videos and Label ‘Potentially Offensive’ - largehotcoffee
http://www.wsj.com/articles/warning-this-article-is-educational-1476918851
======
largehotcoffee
Regardless of where you side politically, I think this is a slippery slope
that YouTube should not be on.

Here's a list of the 16 videos YouTube added to restricted mode:

Are The Police Racist?

Why Don't Feminists Fight for Muslim Women?

Why Did America Fight the Korean War?

Who's More Pro-Choice: Europe or America?

What ISIS Wants

Islamic Terror: What Muslim Americans Can Do

Did Bush Lie About Iraq?

Who NOT to Vote For

Israel: The World's Most Moral Army

Radical Islam: The Most Dangerous Ideology

The Most Important Question About Abortion

Why Do People Become Islamic Extremists?

What is the University Diversity Scam?

He Wants You

Israel's Legal Founding

Pakistan: Can Sharia and Freedom Coexist?

------
mzw_mzw
Let me guess: while these videos are hidden, you can still find all the ISIS
propaganda videos you want.

